
Apple Planning to Sync Video Across Devices  - chuck_taylor
http://theappleblog.com/2009/10/16/apple-planning-to-sync-video-across-devices/
======
grinich
And probably also their huge soon-to-be datacenter.

[http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2009/05/26/apple...](http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2009/05/26/apple-
planning-1-billion-idatacenter/)

